# fake tree branch.



## eli (Oct 22, 2018)

Newb here. I can't upload a picture here but I'll try to explain. I've built a structure out of black iron pipe, and I need to coat the pipes in something to look like tree branches..ie faux wood. at the ends of the pipe I've welded on 1/4" round bar to mimic a fork in the branch.

Does anyone have a recommendation on what i can use to cover the pipes in that will stand up to the weather, and give an appearance of wood. I know I'll have to paint the grain and all that, just need the texture.

I'm new to the forum thats why I'm thinking i cant upload a picture.

Thanks.


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 2, 2015)

Smooth-on makes a fantastic-looking set of resins that might be what you need:




It's pricey, but looks great.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Case of spray foam and start carving.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Unless you are going to have these in a well lit area I wouldn't worry about super fine detail in the painting of the "branches". The darker it gets, the less color and detail people will be able to see, and, I would guess, that these are for atmosphere, not the main attraction, so making them gaudy or too fancy is what you don't want.


----------



## Daveb610 (Apr 7, 2012)

A few years back I made a haunted tree using PVC (with plastic soda bottles for the thicker branches) wrapped in brown tarp ($10 for a pack of three sheets, I think) and that worked really well, especially in the low lighting environment. Might be worth a try.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I agree with the preceding suggestions and comments. Most people will never look at a branch/ tree that closely so why make it amazing, BUT I make props for the fun of making props the best I possibly can and so I would use brown packaging paper and Elmer's glue mixed with water 50:50 or burlap and glue mixture. Just coat the paper or burlap with glue and twist up strips randomly into cords and twist it around the steel "branches". This, and a little paint will make a stage/movie quality prop. If this is too over the top then the other suggestions are more aimed toward Halloween grade props. Would love to see it once its done...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I like getting crafty or artistic with that stuff too, but, like most people, I end up short on time as the holiday gets nearer. If your setup is going to be seen in daylight, or a well lit scenario, then by all means go the artistic route, but keep in mind how and where you will store it in the off season too.


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't know how long this method would last as a permanent fixture but Oak Lane Cemetery has a great tutorial for making roots out of pool noodles and melted plastic shrink wrap. Maybe try the melted shrink wrap over your pipes?
They made a wonderful looking arch using this method.
Here is the forum post:
https://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/174178-noodle-root-arch.html

Here is a video of the arch:





Here is the tutorial on youtube:


----------

